# Bild friert kurz nach PC start ein.



## Elanoor (3. Oktober 2011)

Huhu,

habe seit ca. 1 Woche ein Problem mit meinem Pc. Ich starte den Pc wie immer gebe mein passwort ein und sobald ich auf dem Desktop bin und Programme wie antivir geladen werden friert das Bild ein, also Standbild nix geht kann nix machen hilft nur Resetknopf. Danach aber wieder das selbe heißt also kann nix machen, ab und zu wie jetzt aber nur ganz seltenen versuchen kann ich 10 minuten was machen aber dann friert das Bild wieder fest. Passiert alles plötzlich vor 1er Woche beim Zocken einen Blue screen (weiß aber net was dort stand) danach war es so. Jetzt kann ich praktisch nix mehr machen auser hochfahren und reset knopf drücken. Helft mir will wieder spielen.

An was könnte das dennliegen?

Vielen dank für antworten im vorraus.

MfG


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2011)

Systemwiederherstellungspunkt von einer Woche im abgesicherten Modus wiederherstellen.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Systemwiederherstellungspunkt von einer Woche im abgesicherten Modus wiederherstellen.



Vielleicht als Erklärung dazu noch:

PC Starten > ins BIOS oder wo das mit dem abgesicherten Modus zur Auswahl steht > in besagtem Modus starten > Start Schaltfläche > Suchen "Systemwiederherstellungspunkt", und dann den Anweisungen folgen...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2011)

Elanoor schrieb:


> An was könnte das dennliegen?


An zu diesem Zeitpunkt installierte Treiber und/oder Programme. Zumindest zu 99% liegt es daran^^

Besonders Antivirenprogramme können für sowas verantwortlich sein. Programme werden in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge beim Start geladen. Hängt sich ein Antivirenprogramm dazwischen, wo es das nicht sollte, (falsche Bootreihenfolge) kann es sein, dass es andere Prgramme blockiert die dringend für das einwandfreie funktionieren des Systems benötigt werden. Die Folge sind Systemhänger oder eben Abstürze.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> An zu diesem Zeitpunkt installierte Treiber und/oder Programme. Zumindest zu 99% liegt es daran^^



Im Prinzip kann es an allem liegen, wenn ein System ausfällt, während es unter Leistung arbeitet und sich danach nicht mehr ordentlich ausführen lässt: Kaltlötstellen, Grafikkarten-, Prozessor-, Board-, Ramfehler etc. pp.; von Software-Problemen ganz abgesehen.

Wer keinerlei Ahnung hat, wie man Fehler feststellt, sollte sich entweder an jemanden wenden, der sich mit Computern auskennt oder gleich in die "Werkstatt".

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie Leute ohne Ahnung auf die Idee kommen, mit einer völlig beliebig formulierten Fehlerbeschreibung im I-Net wären sie selbst in der Lage, ein komplexes technisches Gerät wieder in den Griff zu bekommen? Wenn's Auto nicht mehr richtig läuft, schraubt man doch auch nicht als Laie mal ein wenig an der Einspritzanlage herum...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja vielleicht liegt es ja auch an einer Sonneneruption


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

@ win3ermute

Du hast einerseits recht, aber andererseits gibts solche Foren wie dieses hier eben genau deshalb, weil der Mensch doch auch eine soziale Ader hat. Hier versucht man Leuten mit PC Problemen zu helfen, ohne dass sie gleich Geld ausgeben müssen. Etwas Zeit investieren und etwas dazulernen und man kann sich oftmal die Euros sparen, gerade weil sehr viele Probleme beim Computer eben doch durch eine Neuinstallation / Systemwiederherstellung behebhar sind. Er soll ja auch nicht direkt an seiner CPU einen kleinen Pinmod versuchen und ein paar Kondensatoren von seinem Mainboard ablöten und überbrücken 

Der Vergleich mit dem Auto ist etwas weit hergeholt, denn das ist dann doch eine andere Kategorie von gefährlich, wenn man etwas verpfuscht (das eigene Leben und das anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer sowie den Verstoß gegen Gesetze usw.).


----------



## Elanoor (5. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank für die vielen antworten nach dem ich eine Systemwiederherstellung endlich am montag hin bekommen habe ging es montag und dienstag den ganzen tag doch eben natürlich pünktlich zu Raid beginn fängt es wieder an aber nicht beim Start. Sobald ich in wow bin dauert es keine 10 Minuten dann friert es wieder ein. Eine erneute Wiederherstellung hat nicht geholfen. Solang ich nicht im spiel bin funktioniert es bisher. Noch ideen den alle 10 min neustart nervt -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja überlege mal ob du irgendwas installiert hattest zu diesem Zeitpunkt als das anfing.

Natürlich kann das auch ein Hardwareproblem sein. Was man mal machen könnte wäre die Grafikkarte mal rausnehmen und neu reinstecken. Oder auch die Speicherriegel rausnehmen und wieder einsetzen. Bei einem alten PC von mir hatte ich das schon mal, dass der RAM-Speicher keinen richtigen Kontakt hatte, weil er relativ locker in den Slots steckte. Nach dem raus- und wieder reinstecken, war der Fehler mit den Abstürzen weg.
Ein Softwarefehler ist für mich aber meistens das erste woran es liegen könnte. Deshalb deaktiviere mal einige Programme die du nicht unbedingt brauchst. Auch ruhig mal den Vienscanner abschalten. Du wirst dir deswegen ja nicht gleich einen Virus/Trojaner einfangen. So lässt sich der Fehler aber wenigstens etwas eingrenzen.
Noch eine kurze Frage, da du dich ja mit Passwort anmeldest. Nutzen den PC noch mehr Personen und gibts da auch die Probleme?


----------



## Elanoor (5. Oktober 2011)

Ok nach hardware werde ich morgen mal schauen. Naja habe so langsam das Gefühl es könnte auch an WoW liegen stand grad über ne stunde Afk in strumwind nix passiert. Aber vorhin im Raid alle 5 min. Vllt hat jetzt das spiel irgend ne macke (andere spiele noch net getestet)

Und nein ich benutze diesen Pc alleine


----------



## OldboyX (6. Oktober 2011)

Kann immer noch an vielen Dingen liegen,

- das naheliegenste wäre aber für mich ein Temperaturproblem, da offensichtlich der Freeze dann passiert, wenn dein Rechner grad viel zu arbeiten hat (i.e. im Raid, viele Spieler, viele Effekte, usw.).

Dabei kann die CPU oder die GPU überhitzen.

Woran es noch liegen könnte:

- Bestimmte Addons in WoW, die erst im Raid aktiv werden
- Treiber (Grafik, Sound) bei bestimmten Effekten die auch nur im Raid auftreten
- Netzwerkproblem (sobald viele Daten übertragen werden)

Für dich bieten sich folgende Herangehensweisen an:

Temperaturproblem überprüfen indem du den PC anderweitig auslastest (Furmark + Prime oder alternativ andere hardwarehungrige Spiele) und schaust, ob dies denselben Freeze produziert.
Netzwerk auslasten (viele Torrents zugleich laden zb)
Treiberproblem mit anderen Spielen überprüfen.
Alle WoW Addons deaktivieren.


----------



## Elanoor (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ein Temperaturproblem ist es nicht, es tritt jetzt wieder häufiger auf zwar nicht direkt nach start aber 5 minuten danach auch nur auf desktop. eine erneute systemwiederherstellung auf ein noch früheres datum keine änderung. Würde gerne Graka treiber mal aktuallisiern aber irgendwannim downloads freezt es ... Bin kurz davor das ding ausem Fenster zu haun


----------



## Elanoor (6. Oktober 2011)

Huch doppelpost kann aber Irgendwie nicht löschen o.o Naja dann editier ich in neuen Beitrag:

Was mich auch so wundert das es 2 Tage ging aber jetzt wieder net..


----------



## Lausbua (9. Oktober 2011)

Schuss ins Blaue: Hast du nen neuen Treiber für die Grafikkarte (oder irgendwas anderes) installiert? Möglicherweise sogar über das Windows-Update? Ich hatte 2x ähnliche Probleme, als ich das Windows-Update einen Treiber aktualisiert habe. Faustregel: Bei neuen Treibern IMMER die jeweilige Homepage des Herstellers bemühen und nicht das Windows-Update! Falls du die genaue URL nicht kennst, kannst du dich über www.treiber.de bequem durchklicken.


----------



## Elanoor (25. Oktober 2011)

So melde mich auch mal wider hab zwar mittlerweile einen neuen Laptop würde das aber doch noch gerne hinbekommen. Also im abgesicherten modus klar funkt es einwandfrei. Doch normal immer noch die freezes. Ob ein windows update war evt im hintergrund macht er manchmal automatische updates aber zu 100% sagen kann ich das net. Bei den freezes friert nicht nur das bild ein sondern stoppen auch die aktivitäten die aktiv waren. z.B. downloade ich etwas 2 minuten lang dann wie immer Freeze aber der w-lan stick flackt nicht mehr also download hat auch aufgehört. (ohne w-lan stick freezt es auch falls wer auf diese idee kommt). Ab und zu nicht jedesmal bekomme ich so verpixelungen am oberen rand des bildschirms die sich auch langsam auf baun trotz des Freezes diese gehn^^. Hab mal en screen von den punkten verpixelungen hochgeladen unten im link. hoffe habt nich paar ideenn jetzt.

Hier der link:   http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/76541833.png/

MfG


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Elanoor schrieb:


> So melde mich auch mal wider hab zwar mittlerweile einen neuen Laptop würde das aber doch noch gerne hinbekommen. Also im abgesicherten modus klar funkt es einwandfrei. Doch normal immer noch die freezes. Ob ein windows update war evt im hintergrund macht er manchmal automatische updates aber zu 100% sagen kann ich das net. Bei den freezes friert nicht nur das bild ein sondern stoppen auch die aktivitäten die aktiv waren. z.B. downloade ich etwas 2 minuten lang dann wie immer Freeze aber der w-lan stick flackt nicht mehr also download hat auch aufgehört. (ohne w-lan stick freezt es auch falls wer auf diese idee kommt). Ab und zu nicht jedesmal bekomme ich so verpixelungen am oberen rand des bildschirms die sich auch langsam auf baun trotz des Freezes diese gehn^^. Hab mal en screen von den punkten verpixelungen hochgeladen unten im link. hoffe habt nich paar ideenn jetzt.
> 
> Hier der link: http://imageshack.us...2/76541833.png/
> 
> MfG



Also bei Pixelfehlern muss es an der Graka liegen würde ich sagen. Vermutlich wird die Graka zu heiß, brennt durch oder so... ^^
Dass das dann den ganzen Rechner zum Stillstand bringt kann gut sein.


----------



## Elanoor (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja die graka is da vllt 1-2minuten an pc ist an seite offen im moment ob die so schnell so hohe temperaturen erreicht.^^


----------



## OldboyX (25. Oktober 2011)

Elanoor schrieb:


> Naja die graka is da vllt 1-2minuten an pc ist an seite offen im moment ob die so schnell so hohe temperaturen erreicht.^^



Wenn z.B. der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, geht das innerhalb von Sekunden.


----------

